# CoolerMaster N300



## Sammy4356 (1. Juli 2014)

Hallo CoolerMaster-Team
Ich wollte euch mal ein kleines Feedback zu dem N300 Gehäuse von euch geben.

Unzwar ist eure Instalationsmanuel häufig nicht richtig bzw ihr habt wohl die falschen Schrauben.
Um mir zu Folgen hier einmal die Manuel auf der CoolerMaster Website zum Download ( Cooler Master: N300 )

Es tretten kleine Deffinitions Probleme auf, so gibt es Laut Stückliste die Schrauben 6-32*6, laut Installationsanleitung werden jedoch die Schrauben 6-32-6 und 6-32*6 benötigt.
Jedoch ist die Unterscheidung der Beiden Schrauben wichtig, da die eine ein Gewinde mit einem Normalen Gewindegang besitzt und die andere ein Feingewinde hat.
Da 4 Schrauben einzeln abgepackt waren haben ich diese als die Schrauben für das Netzteil indentiviziert. 
Was Allerdings doch recht Merkwürdig ist, ist das man die Schrauben die 4 Mal vorhanden sind doch auch öfters gebrauchen könnte, so z.b. auch zu Installation der PCI Geräte.
Dabei habe ich mich dann einer anderen Schraube bedient unzar der M3*5, die dafür gar nicht vorgesehen ist.

Jetzt aber mal zu nem etwas größerem Patzer, der Installation der Mainboards.
Die Angegebenen Schrauben passen nicht in die Abstandshalter, nachdem ich auf biegen und brechen versucht habe die M3*5 in das Innengewinde der abstandshalter zu bekommen, kam mir das plötzlich komisch vor.
Also habe ich einen "trocken-Test" gemacht und die Schrauben mal im ausgebautem zustand in die Abstandshalter gedreht und siehe da, geht nicht.
Problem: Die Schrauben haben wieder ein normales Gewinde, das Innengewinde der Abstandshalter ist jedoch wiederum ein Feingewinde.
Das Problem lies sich dann wieder mit einer anderen Schraube lösen.

Also kurz zusammengefasst ihr müsstet die Manuel mal etwas überarbeiten 

Eine frage meinerseitz besteht aber zu dem Gehäuse, unzwar werden die PCI-Slot Abdeckungen aus dem Gehäuse herrausgebrochen, ist es Möglich diese nachträglich wieder zu befestigen ? bisher finde ich mit den beigelegten mitteln keine Möglichkeit auf eine wieder befestigung.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen

PS: habe auch noch Bilder zu den Schrauben allerdings dauert das Hochladen echt ewig, falls diese doch gewünscht sind bitte im Kommentar erwähnen


----------



## Knogle (1. Juli 2014)

Die slotblenden werden raus gebrochen


----------



## Goyoma (1. Juli 2014)

Knogle schrieb:


> Die slotblenden werden raus gebrochen



So ist es. Die sind dafür vorgesehen abgebrochen zu werden.


----------



## Combi (1. Juli 2014)

also ich habe das gehäuse als lan-pc.
ein blick kurz auf die anzahl der schrauben und manual in die ecke.
der zusammenbau :tower-mobo-nt dauerte ca 15 minuten.
einfach brain.exe und augenmaß.exe anschalten dann klappts.
mal ehrlich,ein gehäuse ist kein regal von ikea.
dafür braucht man keine anleitung.und wenn schrauben nicht sofort einzudrehen sind,sinds die falschen.
slotblenden zum rausbrechen,wieder befestigen?!
zerbrochene glasscheiben setzen sich auch nicht wieder zusammen.

das einzige was mich stört..habe den support angeschrieben,wegen einem seitenteil mit fenster...
tja,gibts noch nicht,die melden sich,wenn es erhältlich ist...hm,ok?!


----------



## Sammy4356 (1. Juli 2014)

Ne mich störts im Prinzip auch nicht so wirklich, ich wollte nur mal drauf aufmerksam machen 

Ist mir schon fast klar gewesen das sich die nicht wieder befestigen lassen, mir geraten mich danach aber mal zu erkundigen und fragen schadet ja nicht


----------



## Knogle (1. Juli 2014)

Auf ebay gibts Seitenteile mit Fenster


----------



## Cooler Master (4. Juli 2014)

Hallo Sammy,
Feedback ist immer willkommen. Danke, dass du dir die Zeit genommen hast, uns das mitzuteilen. Solche Punkte leite ich gleich an unsere Produkt Manager weiter 
Du kannst uns gerne die Bilder über info.de@coolermaster.eu zukommen lassen, dann habe ich auch dafür eine Illustration und kann die Lage besser erklären.
--
Sylvain


----------



## BreakinB (11. August 2015)

Ich erlaube mir mal, diesen Thread wieder hervorzuholen, statt einen neuen zu eröffnen 

Es geht um dieselbe Schrauben-Fragestellung zu diesem Gehäuse (N300 mit Seitenfenster). Aus dem Manual (http://eu.coolermaster.com/de/xresserver01-DLFILE-de1401170032f768-de1401170059c4ca.html) geht ja eindeutig hervor, dass der Schraubentyp *M3*5* zur Montage des Mainboards gedacht ist. Von dieser Sorte werden 21 Stück mitgeliefert, nicht zu übersehen/verwechseln.

Allerdings ist es genau so, wie @Sammy4356 beschreibt: Der angegebene Schrauben-Typ passt nicht zu den Abstandshaltern (falsches Gewinde!). Es gibt auch keinen anderen Schraubentyp, der passt und in ausreichender Menge (>6) mitgeliefert wird.

Ergebnis: Um ein Mainboard in dieses Gehäuse zu bringen, müssen andere Schrauben her als die, die im Manual angegeben sind. Hat man als Schrauber natürlich zu Hause, aber so gedacht sein kann das ja nicht.

Würde mich über Rückmeldung von @Cooler Master freuen.


----------



## Cooler Master (12. August 2015)

Guten Tag,
Ich werde die Lage meinen Kollegen in der Support-Abteilung weiterleiten.  Ich habe aber gerade ein N300 _ohne_ Seitenfenster hier.

Dass die M3*5 nicht in den MB Abstandshaltern passen, obwohl diese im Manual als dafür geeignet beschrieben werden kann ich bestätigen. Ich zähle übrigens 29 Stück davon, nicht 21 wie im Manual angekündigt. 

ABER: Die 4 Schrauben in der separaten Tüte (6-32*6), fürs Netzteil, davon sind bei mir 21 zusätzliche vorhanden (auch wenn die Inventar-Tabelle scheinbar nicht darauf hinweist...), und diese passen perfekt für die Befestigung der Hauptplatine.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ist das bei dir anders ?
--
Sylvain


----------



## BreakinB (13. August 2015)

Hi,

toller Support - nicht jede Firma würde für die Community Schrauben zählen. Daumen hoch! 

Also: In meinem Gehäuse (d.h. innerhalb des Gehäuses befestigt) war _eine_ Tüte mit sämtlichen Schrauben. Diese entsprechen in Art und Menge exakt dem Manual, d.h. 21 x M3*5 und 4 x 6-32*6. Letztere habe ich verwendet, um das Netzteil zu befestigen. Waren aber tatsächlich die einzigen aus dem Beutel, die in die MB-Abstandshalter gepasst hätten.


----------



## Maqama (13. August 2015)

Ich habe schon ca. 3-4 der N300 verbaut.
Ich habe immer die Schrauben verwendet, die mitgeliefert wurden.
Es haben eigentlich immer welche gepasst, ohne jetzt genau darauf zu achten welche genau.


----------



## Cooler Master (13. August 2015)

Maqama schrieb:


> Ich habe schon ca. 3-4 der N300 verbaut.
> Ich habe immer die Schrauben verwendet, die mitgeliefert wurden.
> Es haben eigentlich immer welche gepasst, ohne jetzt genau darauf zu achten welche genau.



Das N300 ist seit längerer Zeit unser meist-verkauftes Gehäuse , ist vor allem bei Systemintegratoren sehr beliegt. Wenn keine passenden Schrauben für die Abstandhalter strandartmäßig dabei wären, hätten wir das längst erfahren. Vielleicht sind nur einige Einzelfälle der Version mit Seitenfenster betroffen. 

*Maqama*, mit welcher Variante des Gehäuses hast du diese Erfahrungen gesammelt  ?
--
Sylvain


----------

